# Problems with signal,3g 4g 1x, and even wifi



## onefast96svt (Sep 27, 2011)

Im rooted with gingerities 3d sense. it runs great, no problems there. But the radio im using must me junk for me cause My 1X is sometimes faster than 3g. 4g of course smokes all the time. But I can have 3g, 4g or 1x and still not get my phone to go to a web site. Open close open close, hit search over and over and over. Sometimes a reboot to get it internet to work. Then it may got ot googles website. I also leave it on 1x alot because the skip in service is so bad that its not worth missing the shows I listen to. Sometimes when it goes from 1x to 3g or 4g it will take 30sec to a minute to find it again, sometimes not at all. Im not sure if its the kernal,rom, radio combo or what.

Any ideas?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

What radio are you using

I'm a kang!


----------



## onefast96svt (Sep 27, 2011)

Totally forgot that, the newest .3


----------



## onefast96svt (Sep 27, 2011)

For gb


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would reflash the radio with the older ones that are available and see what happens. You can mix and match the 3G and LTE, see if that helps at all.


----------



## onefast96svt (Sep 27, 2011)

Ill try that. It just sucks that it could take me over a month to try them all out in the areas I go threw out the week to see which would work best for me. Uhhhh, time to flash my life away.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

onefast96svt said:


> Ill try that. It just sucks that it could take me over a month to try them all out in the areas I go threw out the week to see which would work best for me. Uhhhh, time to flash my life away.


Every time I get my phone tweaked to just the way I like it, I wind up flashing a new ROM and starting over. Then when I have problems (which is inevitable) I curse myself for changing in the first place. Once I resolve this new problem, I repeat the cycle...I guess we like adventure!


----------



## onefast96svt (Sep 27, 2011)

Amen to that.


----------

